# ANGELVERBOT SOLL AUFGEHOBEN WERDEN auf Rügendamm!



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*ANGELVERBOT SOLL AUFGEHOBEN WERDEN auf Rügendamm!​*
*Das Angelverbot auf dem Rügendamm, das verhängt wurde, weil Angler beim auswerfen ihrer Angeln Autos gefährdeten, soll wieder aufgehoben werden. Man hat wohl eine bauliche Lösung gefunden, die es nicht mehr erlaubt, Autos zu gefährden beim werfen. In Zeiten überall zunehmender Angelverbote eine mehr als gute Nachricht, wenn einmal ein Verbot wieder rückgängig gemacht wird.*

Natürlich hatten wir im April berichtet, als die Regierung in Mecklenburg Vorpommern das Angelverbot auf dem Rügendamm beschlossen hatte - die aber damals schon ankündigten, nach einer Lösung zu suchen.
Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig

Im Juno kamen dann schon erste Nachrichten, das die Regierung wohl dran sei, eine technische Lösung zu finden, so dass das beliebte Angeln auf Hering vom Rügendamm wieder erlaubt werden könne - auch das berichteten wir:
Hoffnung für Angler: Angeln auf Rügendamm evtl. bald wieder erlaubt

Heute morgen nun flatterte mit eine ganze Armada an Meldungen rein, die alle ankündigten, dass nun wohl ab nächstem Jahr das Heringsangeln da wieder möglich sein soll:
*Angeln auf dem Rügendamm bald wieder erlaubt*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpommern/Stralsund/Angeln-auf-dem-Ruegendamm-bald-wieder-erlaubt2

*Angelverbot auf Rügendamm soll im März enden*
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...Ruegendamm-soll-im-Maerz-enden,angler294.html

*Angelverbot auf dem Rügendamm fällt*
https://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/1070473.angelverbot-auf-dem-ruegendamm-faellt.html

*Angelverbot auf dem Rügendamm soll planmäßig im Frühjahr 2018 fallen*
http://www.wetter.com/news/angelver...2018-fallen_aid_5a0edd5638f7885d22190d24.html

--------------------------------------------​Kommentar

Ich finde es gut, wenn hier einmal ein Angelverbot auch wieder aufgehoben wird. 

Im Gegensatz zu den Angelverboten in den AWZ, bei denen Bundes- wie Landesregierungen ja versagten wie auch beim Baglimit, scheint man hier die Bedeutung des Angeltourismus erkannt zu haben und ist auch bereit gewesen, entsprechend zu investieren.

Im Kleinen, auf regionaler Ebene, scheint noch zu gehen, was auf Länder- und Bundesebene von allen Parteien schlicht ignoriert wird:
*Förderung des Angelns, auch und gerade aus ökonomischen Gründen.*

Und es zeigt auch eines wieder:
Den Hobbyisten und "Ehrenamtlern" aus Verbänden und Vereinen erlegt man leichter Verbote auf - ist ja nur ein Hobby!

Wenns um Kohle geht, werden sogar auf einmal Dinge möglich, welche die Hobbyisten nicht durchbekommen:
ABSCHAFFUNG von Angelverboten, und das noch finanziert durch Maßnahmen vom Staat!

Nach den Vorgängen in Schleswig Holstein um die dortige Landtagsdebatte (siehe Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!), die klar bewiesen hat, dass Fakten bei Angelverboten und in der Angelpolitik leider keine Rolle spielen, sondern es rein um extremistische Verbotsideologie, Machtspiele, Koalitionsfrieden und Dienstwagenschlüssel geht bei ALLEN Parteien, ist das ein Punkt zum Freuen.

Nur ein kleiner Punkt...

Aber immerhin!!!

Wann gibts schon mal gute Nachrichten für Angler aus dem Bereich Politik und Verbände??


*In diesem Sinne:
Heringsvorfächer klar machen.
Rügen buchen für nächstes Jahr!!*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT SOLL AUFGEHOBEN WERDEN auf Rügendamm!*

Dass man so etwas noch erleben darf... man glaubts ja kaum :O


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT SOLL AUFGEHOBEN WERDEN auf Rügendamm!*

ja, habs auch erst geglaubt, als immer der Meldungen bei mir auftauchten..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT SOLL AUFGEHOBEN WERDEN auf Rügendamm!*

und was ist mit dem verbot unter der brücke?????


----------



## exstralsunder (18. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT SOLL AUFGEHOBEN WERDEN auf Rügendamm!*

noch isses ja nicht durch.
Ich habe es auch gestern oder vorgestern zum ersten Mal gelesen.
Ich glaub's nicht, bevor ich Taten sehe.
Momentan sucht man ja noch nach einer Lösung. Dann muss es frostfrei sein-sagt man.
Ich möchte auch jetzt nicht bei diesem Wetter -auch ohne Frost- auf dem Rügendamm stehen.
Frostfrei war es auf jeden Fall von Mai bis Heute.
Ich weiß nicht, warum man erst jetzt aktiv wird.
Ich meine: der Rügendamm wurde nur gesperrt, weil ein Anwaltliches Auto getroffen wurde.
Warum man auch immer von der einen zur anderen Brücke werfen muss, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis.
Dennoch war und ist es in meinen Augen völliger Blödsinn, deswegen die Brücke fürs Angeln zu sperren. 
Hunderte Autoscheiben gehen durch Split, der auf Rügens Straßen liegt, kaputt. 
Da machen es die 1-2 Scheiben auch nicht mehr. Klar-ärgerlich ist's in jedem Fall für den Betroffenen. 
Im Gegensatz werden aber tausende Angler verprellt, die sich jetzt nach Alternativen umsehen.
Hätte die Stadt Stralsund dem Anwalt seine Selbstbeteiligung bei der Teilkasko zurückgezahlt, wären die finanziellen Einbußen für die Stadt und die Händler um einiges niedriger gewesen. Laut Aussagen der dortigen Angelshopbetreiber waren diese nicht unerheblich. 
Wie gesagt; ich glaube nicht, das HST aus den Puschen kommt und bis zur Heringssaison 2018 eine Lösung gefunden hat.
Gern lass ich mich eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT SOLL AUFGEHOBEN WERDEN auf Rügendamm!*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> noch isses ja nicht durch.


Da Politik und Politiker grundsätzlich eher bürger/anglerfeindlich und verbotsorientiert sind, ist das ein zu beachtender Punkt.

Ich denke allerdings,wenn das so breit gebracht wird jetzt schon , wollen die das auch durchziehen.

Aufpassen ist angesagt, obs dann wirklich so kommt, da hast Du recht.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT SOLL AUFGEHOBEN WERDEN auf Rügendamm!*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Dass man so etwas noch erleben darf... man glaubts ja kaum :O



Abwarten wir glauben es erst wenn wir es sehen.:vik:


----------

